

Munich open source switch 'completed successfully' - EdwardQ
http://www.cio.co.uk/news/change-management/munich-open-source-completed-successfully/

======
Yuioup
Seriously this is not getting the attention it deserves. This is a huge
achievement. When they started out the world looked a lot different but
despite all the doubts and pressure from Microsoft they managed to pull this
off.

